
Largest bankruptcies in history - gasull
http://awesome.goodmagazine.com/transparency/web/0906/trans0609largestbankruptcies.html
======
danteembermage
A nitpick: I don't like how financials get lumped in with industrials in these
sorts of things; The size of total assets is not an apples-to-apples
comparison. I think biggest bankruptcies by number of employees would be
interesting for example.

------
m_eiman
I would have thought history started before 1987, and it would make more sense
if the values took inflation into account.

~~~
asmithmd1
This chart is terrible - it only plots 20 points and is just loaded with what
Tufte calls "Chart Junk."Sure the sinking boats look kind of cool but seeing
them drawn in multiple colors actually hides interesting info - no major
bankruptcies from 1991-2001. The x axis is not used at all. While it looks
pretty this could be a counter-example for good data visualization.

~~~
Retric
The multiple colors represents sector, and looking at all that green you can
large finical companies often die.

I think a more interesting chart would be companies that lost 90% of their
value in one year as a scatter plot, with the same color codes. (year vs lost
value)

